# Milwaukee M-spector 360



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Just saw this on home depots website it looks like it would come in handy for the guys who cant afford the micro drain to see whats in a toilet trap or a quick peek in those dreaded back to back lavs that you dont have a drop head for heres the link: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...&keyword=m-spector&storeId=10051#.UH2364VfN4s


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Interesting , now I've just got to wait till it hits the Canadian market to check it out . Maybe 2014 .


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I got one of the original one's with the zoom and adjustable single light.

It seemed to have good potential when I tried it with the demo set up that was at the supply house, but in the field it has been a real disappointment.

The field of view is so restricted that unless the thing is at just the perfect distance from the target you can't see much of anything or make out what you are looking at.

Maybe the new model is better, but I'd recommend trying one out somehow before spending much money on one.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I have one -- It paid for itself the first time I used it.

The siders buried my vents in a parapet wall -- I carefully peeled back one side of the parapet cap and was able to locate all of my vents and the Electricians wires.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I have one -- It paid for itself the first time I used it.
> 
> The siders buried my vents in a parapet wall -- I carefully peeled back one side of the parapet cap and was able to locate all of my vents and the Electricians wires.


New style or older model?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the older one too and its junk, poorly designed. I love the concept though and was thinking of trying the new one also. Maybe they learned from the first. The cable and camera are smaller and more maneuverable. I like the rotating screen also.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

pauliplumber said:


> I have the older one too and its junk, poorly designed. I love the concept though and was thinking of trying the new one also. Maybe they learned from the first. The cable and camera are smaller and more maneuverable. I like the rotating screen also.


I also have the older model with the 3' cable and the visibility is poor on it. It has 3 dimmer light button, it did pay for itself after first couple uses but I'm sure I could live without it. I need another cable for it the lesson mine is cracked and yes the rotating screen is cool.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a ridgid with the 3'. This one is 9' and from the looks of it more like a drain camera than a wall inspection unit.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have the Ridgid CA-25, about $104 at Fergy. Sent it back after a week of use after water got behind the lens. I have gotten some value out of it, hoping the next one works out better.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like a great tool for reoccurring toilet stoppages.


----------

